# Just activated (Springfield)



## DaDris09 (Apr 6, 2015)

So I was just activated earlier this week. I saw on the video that blocks are available on Fridays? ... yet my app won't allow me to choose blocks for next week? 

Anyone have any guidance as to how long it to start delivering?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

You can put your "Availability" in the Calendar. On Friday (it used to be Noon but I don't really know anymore) sometimes (rarely now) you will see Reserved Blocks offered for the following week (Sunday-Saturday). If you read some of the more recent threads here, you will see that most people have not been offered Reserved Blocks for a while now. Instead, it has become a free for all as you refresh Offers all day every day and hope to get a block or two.

It, of course, also depends on the saturation of drivers in your area.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sitting around waiting for reserved blocks to land in your lap = starving to death.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm new too. Last Friday I got one reserved block for Sunday, I took it. I ended up working 3 blocks that day, 8-10/11-2/2-4, I would grab them as they popped up in between runs. That was it for me, haven't seen anything pop up since. 
I would say yeah, don't count on the reserved ones. Hang out by your warehouse over the weekend and hope something pops up for that same day.


----------

